# NH T5070 Tractor



## VA Farmer (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Guys anyone out there running the newer NH T5070 tractors? Having a problem with mine - while mowing yesterday forward and reverse shuttle stopped working, PTO stopped working and gauges would not release after shutting tractor off.

checked all fuses, relays and wiring connections can't seem to find the problem thought I would pass by you guys while I wait for NH to dispatch service tech.


----------

